# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  oxytone 50 ????

## joco

just got these.. anadrol but from greece named oxytone 50 anyone help REAL OR FAKE?? manufactured in thailand by sb labs (tub ov 100)

----------


## Agent Smith

can't see your picture very well. oxytone 50 are manufactured in thailand by SB labs. they come in 100tabs per bottle 50mg each tab. can you take a closer picture?

peace

----------


## joco

closer pic back and front hope it helps...

----------


## Agent Smith

does the bottle say SB labs anywhere? can you take a picture of the tablets.

----------


## dajones

hey joco u got the same as me. i been talking to someone who has taken the same 1s before he said they r really good. i know they from thailand as it says on the tub just under the red sb labs. my tabs have oxt on 1 side and 50 on the other ENJOY

----------


## joco

yeah it says S.B.labs (thailand) tabs av OXT on one side and 50 on the other will take pics ov em and update pic site.. hope it helps

----------

